# The newest addition :)



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

As some of you know from Facebook a friend and I found a dog running around in traffic in the thunderstorm we had tonight. We know whose dog he is, but long story short they don't care and he is staying here to live out his last days (however many he may have. He is ANCIENT). He was matted and disgusting, and we cleaned him up. His new name is Marvin and he is at least 15 or 16 years old (I was about 10 or 12 when them moved to town, and he was at least 6 years old then) and is a small Pomeranian (about 5 pounds or so) I'm hoping to get him eating raw if I can as it would be great for his teeth, but I plan on giving him a couple days to settle a bit. Here are a couple pictures of the little guy 
Right after we found him

After we got him home, bathed and brushed


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

He is really cute and I am not even a fan of poms. You are doing a good thing for him.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm so happy he will have a happy end to his life the poor little guy. How can people do this to an animal?


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm so glad you took him in, NOTHING makes me more upset than elderly dogs in shelters/being dumped. I mean you really can't handle a few more years? But at least he's with someone who will care about him now.


----------



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks guys, this decision just might put me back in my car lol, but it is totally worth it (to me, mom thinks I' crazy for being willing to live in my car again for a dog I barely know) and was no decision really. I'd never let him go back there.


----------



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

Took the dogs to the park for dinner. He is such a happy little guy! He is a camera and attention hog! lol


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Congratulations on the new addition!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

He's adorable! I am sure he will live the rest of his life happy and safe. Good for you! He looks like he knows he has been rescued. Thats how we ended up with Lucky, and she always seems so happy and thankful.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

they just don't want him?


----------



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

bett said:


> they just don't want him?


Well, considering the place he came from, I honestly couldn't care less if they wanted him. But no, they haven't put up flyers, asked anyone in town, talked to the vets, nothing. Even if they were looking for him, I'm not sure I could give him back..... It would be a very tough decision.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

RedneckCowgirl said:


> Well, considering the place he came from, I honestly couldn't care less if they wanted him. But no, they haven't put up flyers, asked anyone in town, talked to the vets, nothing. Even if they were looking for him, I'm not sure I could give him back..... It would be a very tough decision.


im glad your not going to give him back! i would be doing the same thing in your position! glad he is with you now and he sure looks happy already!


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

He is so cute! Thanks for keeping him.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

He's a cutie...


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Its amazing that you are keeping him and giving him a safe and loving home to live. The thing that bothers me is how someone can own a dog for 15 years give or take, and not care if the dog comes home or not. I see ads on kijiji all the time like "10+ year old dog free to good home, moving and cant come with us" or other lame reasons like that. I could never part with an animal who has been in my life for so long. But, Im happy he is appreciated being with you now


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

What a handsome little fellow. Thank you for taking him in and caring for him in his "golden" years. It's sad how often folks just don't want a dog when they get older (I sometimes find myself hoping the same thing happens to them when they got old....not very spiritual of me, is it). I've seen it over and over when fostering rescues. At least some surrender the animal so they have a chance for a new loving home, while so many others just "turn them loose," even moving away and leaving the poor animal behind to wonder what they could have done to cause them to be abandoned. Sometimes I just hate humans (at least the ones that done cherish their furkids)!


----------

